# Help or hindrance? CamelBaks, bells, and other stuff.



## Griffith361

Happy Labor Day everyone!

Ok, so heres a few things I'm on the fence about for training rides as well as race day. I'm just interested in what yall find helpfull, or what SOUNDED like a good idea,and after using didn't work out lol. If y'all have experience with these specific items/ideas I'd really like to hear about it, as well as other options you found to work in place of them. 

1)Camelbak hydration packs: I've used one for camping before, and I'm thinking of getting one to use for training rides and races. There are TONS of different sizes/shapes/options so finding one just right would take time, but I think it would really be worth it. I hate wasting precious saddle bag space with 4 bottles of water that flop around. The Camelbaks keep water cold, offer extra storage for other items, and the larger sizes hold up to 100 oz. of water. Granted thats alot of extra weight on your back but I would get that big of a size. However it also allows you to have enough water for your horse. 

2) "Jingle" bells attached to saddle. At first I thought this was a dumb idea. Then I realized it might be beneficial to other riders, and hell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Griffith361

OOPS POSTED TOO SOON! CONTINUED BELOW

Even me if I get tossed and need to find my horse lol. 

3) Collapsable water bucket: Found one on sale. Do yalls horses drink on the trail besides at water crossings? My horse is terrified of water, so getting close enough to a crossing to drink may be an issue. And if he followss other horses he rushes across too much to relax and drink. 

4) First Aid Kit: I know this a given but I tend to go overboard with this stuff and was just wondering what BASIC supplies y'all carry that you've found can also double for human use. 

That's all I can think of right now. I'll update if more comes to mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

dont see the point of bells, they get pretty annoying, You can just use your voice to let other riders know you are aproaching. Better for other horses anyways. Horses know human voices and usually chill out as soon as they hear one, bells on the other hand. Maybe for training they may be ok, especially in bear country. 

Buy once cry once, get one of these, Endurance/Western Cantle Saddlebag by Stowaway

carries two bottles of water, and rear pouch is big enough for a first aid kit and some snivel gear, bigger pouches and back packs mean you end up carrying more junk you dont need. two bottles of water is plenty. You will be coming into vet checks or have spotter places to refill water every couple hours if not more frequent. Also there will also be horse water every so often. On the on side I carry a collapsable soft water bucket/ scoop and big sponge, on the off side I have a stowaway hoof boot pouch I carry my ride card and electrolyte in, that is it, everything else is left at the vet checks. 

i do know a couple people do use the camel backs for hydration, I think it is because they are unable to drink alot of water, so they sip constantly. I dont have a problem downing a quart at one gulp, So I can leave a check point with a full qt in my stomach and another on my bags. Looking at more experienced riders, or the pictures of the winning tevis horses, they tend to have Nothing with them. Its the new riders that tend to load themselves down.


----------



## Joe4d

most rides will either have creeks or water troughs to drink from, depends on area, I wouldnt count on troughs if there are natural places to drink. You really need to work on your horses water issues. A horse that wont drink from a creak is a huge liability on an endurance ride. The bucket is handy, can be tied to saddle and holds a big sponge, you can scoop water to throw on your horse, get water if other horses are crowding the source, or if he cant get to it. Same with the sponge, use to wipe on and off water,

My cantle bag contains two rolls of vet rap, stuffed behind the water bottles, a few zip ties, a wad of parachute cord, Inside a ziplock bag is a small pill bottle containing, an asortment of pills, heartburn, tylenol, motin sickness, chapstick individually wrapped womens panty liners, a baby diaper, couple handy wipes, and a single paper towel. Leatherman multi tool with a razor sharp blade, a packable raincoat, some mechanics gloves and a polar fleece, water proof matches, lighter.


----------



## Griffith361

I was actually looking into those bags so I'll probably be going with them now that i know they're good! And yes as for the bells I bought one the other day that was a Bear Bell and has a magnet in a pouch attached so you can stifle the sound when you want to so I'll probanly just keep it attached in case I need it. I'm also a "sipper" not a gulper lol. Chugging water makes me sick so that's why I'm leaning towards a Camelbak. I agree with you on how Tevis riders race. They're runnin on bare minimum and have it down to a science.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

Joe4d said:


> dont see the point of bells, they get pretty annoying, You can just use your voice to let other riders know you are aproaching. Better for other horses anyways. Horses know human voices and usually chill out as soon as they hear one, bells on the other hand. Maybe for training they may be ok, especially in bear country.
> 
> Buy once cry once, get one of these, Endurance/Western Cantle Saddlebag by Stowaway
> 
> carries two bottles of water, and rear pouch is big enough for a first aid kit and some snivel gear, bigger pouches and back packs mean you end up carrying more junk you dont need. two bottles of water is plenty. You will be coming into vet checks or have spotter places to refill water every couple hours if not more frequent. Also there will also be horse water every so often. On the on side I carry a collapsable soft water bucket/ scoop and big sponge, on the off side I have a stowaway hoof boot pouch I carry my ride card and electrolyte in, that is it, everything else is left at the vet checks.
> 
> i do know a couple people do use the camel backs for hydration, I think it is because they are unable to drink alot of water, so they sip constantly. I dont have a problem downing a quart at one gulp, So I can leave a check point with a full qt in my stomach and another on my bags. Looking at more experienced riders, or the pictures of the winning tevis horses, they tend to have Nothing with them. Its the new riders that tend to load themselves down.


thanks for that link. i found a couple of things im going to order.


----------



## wild_spot

Camelbaks are certainly useful. We wear them to muster all day. I have a 1.5 litre bladder and it lasts me all day, but the water is pretty warm by lunchtime! They do give you tired shoulders though, but for long hot days I think the benefits outweigh that. However I do love the ride back to the truck when I can take the darn thing off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Griffith. You're horse can't see the bottom so for all he knows he's stepping of into an abyss. On a large trail ride they get over this pretty quickly. Don't coax him to cross, just let him realize if he doesn't cross he'll get left behind and get eaten. He'll cross. If he's thirsty, he'll drink.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I do all my training rides with bells. I started out using them to warn hunters that my grey horse was not actually a rare albino deer, but I have found them very useful for the countless oblivious patrons of the multi-use trails I train on. For unknown reasons, those people don't notice the sound of approaching hooves (or my shouted greetings), but they sure do notice that santa claus is coming!! :lol:

I actually don't notice them at all any more, but they do get comments from people I am riding with for the first time.


As for the camelbacks, I know several people who ride with them and love them. Personally, my back says no way, so I carry water bottles in my stowaway packs (also carry a variety of first aid supplies in them as well).


----------



## usdivers

I agree with Joe, don't even really know anyone that uses jingle bells. Hydration packs are always a good idea, I always carry one on every ride.


----------



## SueNH

I use bells during hunting season. Lot of really stupid hunters in the area and if I were to tell you about some of those encounters you'd cringe. Pheasant season mostly. I would have never imagined...

My daughter carries a camelback skiing. I'm rarely out long enough where a bottle of water stuffed into a fanny pack won't do. Plus most of the running water here is clean enough to drink. Just have to stay away from areas with a beaver dam.

I've got fishing gear in my fanny back. = ]


----------



## Joe4d

yeh I would say the bells make sense for areas with predators or during shooting/hunting season.


----------



## Griffith361

I'm stuck between these two Camelbaks:
1) CamelBak | OCTANE LR 2L Lumbar Hydration Pack for Multisport

2) CamelBak | BAJA LR 3L Lumbar Hydration System for Stand Up Paddle

I've found them elsewhere for about $20 cheaper than listed above. 

I forgot to take the bell out the other day and we came up on a coyote... Kix wasn't too thrilled about that. After lots of snorting and stomping and refusal to move an inch further in that direction, we continued on lol. I did remember to take it the next day though, and it really came in handy with the cows! They heard us much sooner and didn't get all bunched up and nervous since they saw us coming. 
Ah the water issue. It's a constant training moment anytime we're near water which becomes interesting since we have 500 acres that lines the beach/bay. This normally would be a great opportunity to get his feet wet (literally) lol, but we have deep slick mud between the hard packed sand and the water . Much too dangerous to try.
I'm working on a first aid kit so I'll let y'all know how that goes


----------



## wild_spot

2L has always been enough for me out mustering as I don't drink much, however a friend would go through 3L easily as she gets bored and drinks constantly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

I am short and I have a 1.5 or 2L camelpak, I love it for hiking or biking, but it irritates the crap out of me riding. The bottom of it is just low enough (because I am short and it is long) that it hits the back of my saddle and the sloshing when I post is just aggravating. I keep trying it, then throwing it back in the pickup in disgust when we get back to the barn...


----------

